

Mass of the Common Quark Finally Measured - roschdal
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2010/04/mass-of-the-common-quark-finally.html

======
phaedrus
"Measured" is a misleading way to rephrase the title. The mass wasn't
measured, it was predicted theoretically using computer simulation.

